# What are the basics for climbing, and pruning coconut trees?



## jm82792 (Oct 10, 2010)

*What are the basics for coconut palms?*

I live in Hawaii and for a long time have climbed coconut trees for the coconuts. My family and I seems to burn through dozens of them. 

I've basically hit the wall of how high I can go without gear, the chance of falling, and such. I've had many horticulture related interests; aquaponics, hydroponics, and gardening are a few of the examples. I've realized that there is a demand for people to climb and prune coconut trees. The demand appears to be big enough to earn some money (I'm 18, so money is nice for college and such), pay for some climbing gear, and in the end get loads of coconuts. 

I was briefly reading on this forum. There seems to be an argument of using spikes, that they scar the trees and can cause disease.
I know you can go without them, however it's harder to do without them.
Is it a typical practice to use spikes for coconut trees?
What type of tool is used to cut the fronds?
Isn't it a good practice to treat your tools with a form of disinfectant to prevent the spread of disease?
What brand and type of gear should I purchase, and where can I purchase it from? 
How much do I need to spend to get some good climbing gear?
I don't have a ton of money to spend, but realize good gear costs money.

Basically, I am aiming for climbing a couple dozen trees a year, and possibly doing more depending on what happens. It's for the fun of it,
the coconuts and some spare cash.

Thanks for the help,
Josh


----------



## jm82792 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bump....


----------



## Bermie (Oct 11, 2010)

Well, you are right about the pros and cons of climbing with spikes the debate will carry on, suffice to say it is better all around not to spike, but sometimes that is your only option.

The other thing you need to get used to is how all the climbing gear works, how to go up and come down...you need practice first. 

Equipment you will need at a minimum:
A harness with leg loops
A climbing rope, 1/2" by double however high the highest palm is you intend to climb.
Friction hitch cord and/or ascenders
Various self locking carabiners
Fig 8 descender
Assortment of nylon loop slings
Friction saver/false crotch
A throwline and throw bags

A Silky zubat or gomtaro handsaw will do the trick for cutting, if you are climbing not working out of a lift, a handsaw is safer than a chainsaw!

Now all that climbing gear will set you back a good $500 - $700, and then you have to import it so add shipping costs...add another $200 - $200 for spikes...

THEN you have to figure out how to use all this gear...THEN you have to be able to ascend, work and descend safely and efficiently and that is something we cannot teach you over the internet!

Cool...


----------



## jm82792 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you so much for your time.
It's more complicated than I expected, however it still seems interesting.
The cost is rather high but I could earn the money back with enough trees with enough practice.. I'll Google all the equipment since I'm not sure what almost any of it is


----------



## Damie236 (Dec 12, 2013)

check this link out: https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=180&item=1133 this should get you up and running.


----------



## Procut (Dec 15, 2013)

jm82792 said:


> *What are the basics for coconut palms?*
> 
> I live in Hawaii and for a long time have climbed coconut trees for the coconuts. My family and I seems to burn through dozens of them.
> 
> ...


I know this is an older post but thought I'd give my own two cents. I also live in Hawaii and your right , the demand for having Coconut trees pruned is high , very high. As far as using spikes to prune Coconut trees , it is typical on those accounts that have had the trees already spiked for years on end. Virgin trees we try not to spike because on those accounts spikes leave unsightly marks that people do not like to look at so in those cases we use climbing bands (as I refer to them ). I do a lot of resort pruning on Coconuts , up to 70 a day climbing and close to 90-100 if I can utilize the use of the bucket. I normally get anywhere from $50 - $85 per tree depending on the amount of trimming needed. Here we have 2 different types of pruning that we use , a resort prune where the fronds are lifted to a 2/10 0'clock position and a natural prune where the fronds are lifted to a 3/9 0'clock position. It will take anywhere from 10 - 20 minutes per tree.

Now as far as tools used to perform your prune , there is no better choice then the good old fashion machete. Hand saws can be used as well but using it leaves the prune with an unfinished look and you CANNOT get deep into the incision zone to make a proper/well looking cut. With the machete you can get 2 -3 fronds at once making it look clean. In all cases the Coconut paper and shells need to be removed as well and there is no easy way to do this but with a machete.

The brand and type of gear used is basic , a comfortable saddle , a good sharp set of climbing spikes (short) , a wire core lanyard (most important! A must that must not be substituted for any type of rope) and your good O'l machete , besides all of your PPE. Getting up the tree is easy as is coming down but when production is an issue and it is in most cases then you can descend from the tree or tie into the crown of the tree and use it as your tie in point when swinging to the next tree , saving you tons of time having to climb.

Where are you located in Hawaii? I'd be more then happy to show you around if your on the Big Island. There are many different styles of pruning a Coconut but I have found my method to be very very productive , clean and appealing to the eye leaving all my customers happy and wanting to extend contracts. Exceed expectations!


----------



## crotchclimber (Dec 17, 2013)

The best way I've seen to climb palm trees and not leave any scars is with a alternating platform setup. Watch this video.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm a bit crazy, just so you know... but here's what I do/use.

If the tree can be climbed with a ladder I opt for that. I ALWAYS wear a basic climbing harness with a good work positioning lanyard (some call it a lap line) and a corona or silky handsaw. Oh, and tie the ladder in at the top with a short rope.
If I can't get to the top with a ladder it's rope time.
There's lots of different hitches and gizmos you can use but I use a basic prusik hitch and micro pulley. I use a throw line and sometimes a slingshot to set my rope up top then get as high as I can on my ladder. From there I just haul myself up. I'm a light fellow (145lbs) and can do this for about 20-30 trees a day. I think my gear that I use on palms cost me about $300 without the ladder.
Edit*** oh, I forgot. I also wear nice knee pads and good gripping boots to help with positioning myself.
sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey (Dec 17, 2013)

crotchclimber said:


> The best way I've seen to climb palm trees and not leave any scars is with a alternating platform setup. Watch this video.



That's a lot of work for a tiny Palm... maybe it's better on a big one, but I can pull me up in less time an likely with less effort.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## crotchclimber (Dec 17, 2013)

SecondGenMonkey said:


> I'm a bit crazy, just so you know... but here's what I do/use.
> 
> If the tree can be climbed with a ladder I opt for that. I ALWAYS wear a basic climbing harness with a good work positioning lanyard (some call it a lap line) and a corona or silky handsaw. Oh, and tie the ladder in at the top with a short rope.
> If I can't get to the top with a ladder it's rope time.
> ...



So when you are using a rope, you are just supported by the leaf petioles? I wouldn't want to try this on species with thin petioles or those with sharp edges (like Washingtonia robusta). Are you doing SRT up the rope with a frog or Texas system?


----------



## SecondGenMonkey (Dec 17, 2013)

crotchclimber said:


> So when you are using a rope, you are just supported by the leaf petioles? I wouldn't want to try this on species with thin petioles or those with sharp edges (like Washingtonia robusta). Are you doing SRT up the rope with a frog or Texas system?


 I aim close the spire on coconuts and royals. 
To ascend I use a foot lock and brute force, LOL.
Sometimes my line gets jammed in the frond base, which is never fun, an I will double wrap my lanyard around the trunk so I can relieve enough weight to pull my slack back out.

Not effective for washingtonia, as mentioned, but works for me on nuts, queens, royals etc.

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------



## Charlie Stone (Feb 17, 2014)

I wish I had a reason to know the answer to this question. No coconut trees here in kent


----------



## treesmith (Feb 20, 2014)

Only been in Oz a short while but several people have said spikes is standard practice, if they're worried about spike holes then they ladder up so far and spike from there. 

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzy42 (Feb 27, 2014)

treesmith said:


> Only been in Oz a short while but several people have said spikes is standard practice, if they're worried about spike holes then they ladder up so far and spike from there.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk


Yep


----------



## ozzy42 (Feb 27, 2014)

Yep. Ladder then spikes climbing and steel lanyard. Th question I have is this: How do you lower the pods that can't be freefalled? I usually can cut and throw most pods and fronds from other palms ,but no.way can I hold on to a big pod of coconuts and dam near impossible to tie some of them off. Last one I did over a pool deck, I had to twist and. break half dozen nuts on each pod to get a line around the stem to lower them. What a P.I.T.A.


----------

